# Romeo y Julieta Cabinet Selection Corona Cigar Review - Good but not outstanding for the price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Romeo y Julieta Cabinet Selection Corona Cigar Review - Good but not outstanding for the price*

One on a line of 4 Cabinet Selection cigars from Altadis. Chose this one as I am an RyJ fan and was excited to try and RyJ using a cameroon wrappe...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Cabinet Selection Corona Cigar Review - Good but not outstanding for the price


----------

